# New Improved Carhartt Apron by Klein



## mikeylikesit5805 (Apr 3, 2012)

Never really like aprons, but klein might have just made me a believer. Looks like its 30 bucks.....


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

I like my Carhartt just fine. You really need to tote all that in service?
I like the apron for smaller stuff, wirenuts, heads, hardware, etc.....

If you were to wear that many tools with you at all times, I could definetly think of many other ways to distribute the load/locations........


----------



## Mptoth380 (Oct 9, 2011)

Man, you beat me to it. I'd love to get some other opinions on this apron, I've rocked the carhartt apron for 5 years now and I see a few of the improvements I would have put into it in this newer Klein version. Not a huge fan of the black tho, gonna look like a slob in 5 minutes. Dig the tape holder and pencil pockets tho, excellent ideas. I really hope the pockets are a bit deeper than the carhartt. Anyone seen one yet?


----------



## Mptoth380 (Oct 9, 2011)

Also love to know if it's USA made.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

I like the Carhartt for what's it's worth. Again, it's all hardware neighbored in it's pockets. I'll say this,......this being my main point. Look at set up on the Klein apron pics.

#1. That is a load very poorly distributed over a long day.

#2. *I would NOT like to take a fall with that pouch the way it's setup!!!!!*


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

76nemo said:


> I like the Carhartt for what's it's worth. Again, it's all hardware neighbored in it's pockets. I'll say this,......this being my main point. Look at set up on the Klein apron pics.
> 
> #1. That is a load very poorly distributed over a long day.
> 
> #2. *I would NOT like to take a fall with that pouch the way it's setup!!!!!*


#3 You have to remove it to go for a whizz. :laughing:


----------



## Mptoth380 (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm going to agree with your earlier post nemo, there should never be that many hand tools in that apron, I also use it with minimal hand tools In the main pockets. I keep a small leather pouch on the side of my apron for the few hand tools I use at a time to keep them off my stomach for the times I need to crouch, bend over, kneel etc. I do still like the design of the Klein pouch. Just not sure if I would pull the trigger on that purchase yet. I do need a new apron tho :/


----------



## wick19 (Apr 8, 2011)

Materials (fittings, wirenuts, etc) would go in the front pouches. Tools are probably in there to show the capacity since photo can't show the actual use.


----------



## sayn3ver (Sep 13, 2011)

i was deciding between this and the carhartt. 
The klein came in the mail today.
I ordered the M/L sized one.
I'm 6'2 185lbs and am between a 32 and a 34 pants size...32 just a wee bit snug and the 34 I swim in.

Anyways, i cannot adjust the apron small enough in it's stock form to stay on me. Gonna do a little surgery to get it to work. Just a heads up for you leaner guys.:hammer:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I wouldn't stock it with tools, but for doing construction you can bet I'd load that with so many parts and fittings I'd look 7 months pregnant.

-John


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

I use this apron from Duluth. http://www.duluthtrading.com/store/...b-apron-85021.aspx?kw=apron&processor=content

Takes the weight off your waist and keeps your shirt clean.


----------



## sayn3ver (Sep 13, 2011)

Mptoth380 said:


> Also love to know if it's USA made.



tag on it says "assembled in USA with both foreign and US materials"


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

sayn3ver said:


> tag on it says "assembled in USA with both foreign and US materials"


This means that the price tag was produced and applied in the US.


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

I am really interested in this apron. Has anyone bought this apron? What do you think, I am considering making the move from from a tool belt to an apron with a Klein oval bag to hold tools I don't need.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

I used one of these aprons for small parts. 7 pockets with zippers.


----------

